# writing off a cat d



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

If you buy a Cat D write off then you write it off your self. eg you crash. 
would your insurance pay out if you had full comp insurance?


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

If the car has been tested as road worthy and it is insured correctly, I would think so.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

but you have to remember they would value the car a lot less as a cat what ever c d ect


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

Yes, but as above the value of the vehicle will be effected.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

You should declare that the vehicle is a cat D before you insure it as this is a material fact that could influence an insurer's decision to cover the vehicle, or what cover they will offer.

Some Insurers will not offer any cover at all for previously written off vehicles, even if they have been repaired, MOT'd etc

Some will only offer TPO cover on the basis that a total loss value has already been paid out.

Some Insurers will insure it Comp, but any future total loss claim will be settled on a much reduced value, again on the basis a total loss claim has already been paid.

There is no generic answer to this, it depends entirely on the Insurer you are with, initially on their acceptance criteria and, if acceptable, on how they will deal with a further total loss claim.

They would of course pay out any third party risks as required under the Road Traffic Act.


----------

